# Photos



## 7miles (Dec 4, 2007)

Is it alright to post a picture here? Other then a turned object.
Why I ask is, I been working on taken photo and I have taken all the picture of my pens. So I tried something out. Would like to see if there is someone out the that can give me some pointers on the pictures.

Thanks


----------



## bradh (Dec 4, 2007)

I am not a moderator, but I see no problem posting pictures here to discuss photo techniques.


----------



## gerryr (Dec 4, 2007)

You did before and didn't get flogged,[] so why not.


----------



## fernhills (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi.i think there is a TOPIC other things we make


----------



## 7miles (Dec 4, 2007)

I can not post it in TOPIC other things we make. For it is a picture not something I made. Besides there not a lot of photo talk in the other things we make. 

I will just find a Photography web site, and post them. Don't want to ruffle anyones feathers here.

Thanks


----------



## gerryr (Dec 5, 2007)

If the point is to get some critique of the photography, I see no reason to not post it here.  And, I was a moderator last year so maybe that counts.  The whole point of this forum is help with photo technique.  If any of the mods get upset, you can blame it on me.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Post away.  This forum is to discuss photo techniques that relate to penturning.  Posting a photo to help you take better pen photos is perfectly acceptable as far as I am concerned.  Then again, I am only a moderator, not the owner of this site!


----------



## 7miles (Dec 5, 2007)

Ok, Here goes it. Now some of this is kind of goofy to take pictures of, well thats what my wife tells me right after she called my a geek. I have taken pic's of just about every thing I could fit in my light box. I have adjusted this camera to no end.







F-Number: 5.6
Exposure Time: 1/40 sec.
ISO: 100
Exposure Compensation: +1.7






F-Number: 8
Exposure Time: 1/15 sec.
ISO: 100
Exposure Compensation: +1.7






F-Number: 8
Exposure Time: 1/15 sec.
ISO: 100
Exposure Compensation: 0






F-Number: 8
Exposure Time: 1/15 sec.
ISO: 80
Exposure Compensation: 0

Ok, thats what I came up so far. I tell you If I keep this up I will end up with another hobby[][]
Tell me what you all think so far. Remember this is my first digital camera I've had it about a month now. Also all the adjustments where done with the camera and moving lighting around. Always looking for helpful hints

Thank[][]


----------



## gketell (Dec 5, 2007)

Looking good.  My only comment is that on the last photo the back corner of the car is slightly out of focus.  If you can increase your f-stop to f11 or f22 that would solve it.  Otherwise decrease the angle of the car to match the car above it.

Nice models, by the way!

GK


----------



## gerryr (Dec 5, 2007)

Greg,
I think he's stuck with f/8.

I think you've made some giant steps since the first pictures you posted.  There seems to be a LOT more light on the right side.  If you can adjust it so the lighting is even all the way across, you'll have it nailed.  Like Greg said, decrease the angle.  When you're taking pictures with the camera this close to the subject, the depth of field(part that's in focus) is extremely shallow.  Having a long subject, like a pen or model car, and putting it at an angle is sort of like shooting yourself in the foot.  Try to get the subject as parallel to the camera as possible to maximize the depth of field.  But, you're almost there.  And, don't sorry, photograph the same pen again, we don't mind.  That's what this forum is for.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 5, 2007)

I agree with the giant improvment. I realize you are limited to having lights to each side do to how the tent is shaped. having said that I will also add that this leaves most of your photos dark toward the front edge of the subject. I noticed right off that the detail in the cap of the axe can gets lost just left of center on the front. snoopy looks good but the focus is just a touch out. the last photo looks best to me as far as light to the front as well as good detail all over. Again focus is just a bit off. I can never be sure if the focus is really off in the original photo or if detail has been lost posting it here. you need to look at how sharp the originals are on your computer. Auto focus is a bear when it comes to macro photography. backing the camera away and zooming in will help. you can also take a photo that the pen gets lost in and crop it all out later.
one other issue you seem to have managed to concure maybe without trying is color balance. white looks white etc. in these photos. it looks to me like the colors would all be correct. Anouther thing I noticed. in the snoopy axe photo you have black and white subjects. You don't get more drastic contrast than that and your set up handled it very well. I can only repeat what greg said about the car fading from focus. the f stop or apature setting controls how deep the area in focus is. I don't know if you need f22 but that would probably guarantee alla the subject would be in focus, and the background, and the wall behind that. Personnaly I don't like my backgrounds to be in focus, I can also read the camera lens and know exactly what will be in focus and what will not. I incourage you to keep playing with the camera. If your wife thinks it's weird then prop her up there and snap a few photos of her. she will be flattered and feel like you are spending time with her. maybe ask to take a shot of her hand showing her wedding ring. when you can lift her fingerprints from one you know you got it right.


----------



## gerryr (Dec 5, 2007)

Once again, his camera does not have f/22, f/8 is the smallest aperture he has.


----------



## 7miles (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks guys,
All this help, I'm going to have to start paying for this. 
F/8 is the max for my camera, but i will do some more playing around with it.
Also now that you guy point it out I can really see how I can improve the lighting. I was going out yesterday to get diff. light but never got around to it. I'm on my way out right now to get it.
You know I noticed that the originals look much better the focus on then  is allot cleaner. I think I lost it during resizing and posting. I can really tell on the bottom pic. In the original it is in focus all the way down the car. What gives???

Thanks for the help


----------



## gerryr (Dec 5, 2007)

A lot of what happens when you resize depends on the software you're using.  I use Paint Shop Pro X2 and there are two ways to resize and compress images.  One way makes the file size smaller but it really loses a lot.  The other way also makes the file size smaller but uses a different methodology and it loses almost nothing.  The cheaper the software, the more you are likely to lose, at least that's been my experience.


----------



## 7miles (Dec 7, 2007)

Ok, 
Software I'm just using the software that came with my Cannon printer. Its called Photo Studio 5.5. I do have a copy of Adobe PhotoShop 5.5 and 6 the professional version heck I have had it for about 7 years. I got it from  Adobe rep. He even put a bunch of extra Adobe upgrades on there. But its WAY WAY above my head. I took it out of my computer 2 or 3 years ago.
So I was thinking, whats you guys thought on Adobe Photoshop Elements 6? I think this might be more on my level, from what I read.

Thanks


----------



## gketell (Dec 7, 2007)

Elements rocks if you don't need the full photoshop.  Getting good enough that some pros are using it for all the lighter stuff and only go to the full beast when they need to. (at least according to the magazine articles)

GK


----------



## gerryr (Dec 7, 2007)

You might also want to look at Corel Paint Shop Pro X2.  I think it's the same price as Elements.  You can download a 30-day trial version of either one.  I tried them both and settled on Paint Shop Pro.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey Dale,
 So far every ounce of education I have gotten here has been free. Just paying back a little.[]
Resizing can really tear up the photos. problem is even if you want to put pictures on your own web site you want them small so you will still have the same problem. I have not figured that part out for myself and I have photo shop. I know cameras much better than computers. 
Any whoo Keep trying new stuff, what you should notice is that you should be able to anticipate the outcome of varying set ups better and better, and that is the real key.


----------

